# New Update on my Site Visit Software!



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi All,

Things are progressing a little slower than i had hoped but they are progressing and the last demo i recieved is very close to what i am looking for in my initial release. Just a few more bugs to work out.

At this point I am waiting to get my app developer license from apple and once that happens i can start distributing the app for free trial. I will also use the first 30 days after release as a beta testing period and anyone that participates will get a significant reduction in the cost of the app.

my site is up and about 95% complete. www.anymonkey.ca If you click on the $ icon in the middle of the screen it will give you info on pricing and if you click on the free trial button it will give you a little bit of info on the trial. I have added some videos at the bottom of the screen. There are 5 screen shots there and if you click on them they will all play a short video but i just finished a complete roof draw with sound and if you click on the first screen shot on the left you will see it or you can go here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9n-fBt84BjM

all comments are welcome. More news as it arrives.

Ken


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

From your site...."Most of the other roof drawing software can cost up to $5000.00, and all it can do is help you draw the roof!"

What program are you buying?


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi Brand,

Its called Roofcad w/satellite digitizer but dont bother going there I dont think the allowance your parents give you will cover it.


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

A bit of advice that will do you well monkey: The greater fool is always the one who judges another on what he spends.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

AnyMonkey said:


> Hi Brand,
> 
> Its called Roofcad w/satellite digitizer but dont bother going there I dont think the allowance your parents give you will cover it.



Kind of a jerk response from someone who is wanting to sell their product to roofers. Not very good for business IMO. I'm sure Brand will have nothing but glowing reviews of you from now on to all of he peers. You could have the greatest product in the world but with responses and an attitude like that it will be a tough sale. 

I honestly don't see why you took offense to what Brand asked.


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Brands sarcasim and negativity in previous posts is what sparked my response.... and I clearly stated the apps and their prices to him in another post so I think he just posted here to try and get my goat. He sure spends an awful lot of time researching a product that he has already stated to be highly overpriced and not worth using. And has insulted my product 
by comparing it to $1.99 apps. to be honest I really do not care if I offend him at this point. He seems to have taken a personal interest in me so I am just returning the favor. Of course if you are just jumping in on this conversation at this thread then you would not understand my response to him. And yes I am a roofer, not some butt smooching salesman and i tell it like i see it.


*here is one example:*

*Re: New ipad roofing app! *

Your mistaken, you don't lose it all if you know how to take a screen shot of your iPad. Regardless I don't use software to estimate any longer, too many flaws; from trees and other obstructions to missed calculations; I do MUCH better measuring from the ground when it comes to steep roofs which is the only reason I would use this sort of software to begin with. I measure on average 2 roofs a day and I can tell you I have no use for such an overpriced product. I find it very neat but it really seems like your trying to reinvent the wheel. Again, good luck. 
__________________
Houston Roofing Contractors


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

BrandRoof said:


> A bit of advice that will do you well monkey: The greater fool is always the one who judges another on what he spends.


 
wow... deep


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

What I was trying to tell you before in a nice manner is that your app isn't worth more than $1.99.How does your saying go.... Just telling you like most people see it!

I don't really need to compare myself with a big shot estimator like this guy who only reports to the boss. After all, most of us here own our own business, that is most of us! 

I sure hope Mom gives me that allowance this Friday so I can keep up with Monkey Boy.


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

BrandRoof said:


> What I was trying to tell you before in a nice manner is that your app isn't worth more than $1.99.How does your saying go.... Just telling you like most people see it!
> 
> I don't really need to compare myself with a big shot estimator like this guy who only reports to the boss. After all, most of us here own our own business, that is most of us!
> 
> I sure hope Mom gives me that allowance this Friday so I can keep up with Monkey Boy.


 

Yes you are living proof that any idiot can make his own company in Houston.


----------



## BrandRoof (Dec 13, 2011)

AnyMonkey said:


> Yes you are living proof that any idiot can make his own company in Houston.


You're too much Monkey Boy. :laughing:


----------

